# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  máy tiện Takisawa ct-3

## Lạnh Thu

các bác cho em hỏi chút.chỗ em mới lấy con máy này bảng điều khiển toàn tiếng nhật nên em không biết thế nào.bác nào chỉ em với

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác thuê  em 3 triệu, em hướng dẫn bác vận hành từ a-z. Trong 1 ngày.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Đừng ngon ăn nhé em thấy cái màn hình này lạ lạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đừng ngon ăn nhé em thấy cái màn hình này lạ lạ


nhìn như nắc nắc ấy, éo giống núc núc  :Wink:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Chắc ko phải năc năc đâu cụ ơi, chắc cụ lầm với dòng lx của năc năc

----------


## hanasimitai

> Đừng ngon ăn nhé em thấy cái màn hình này lạ lạ


Nếu khó thế thì 7triệu vẫn chỉ trong 1 ngày thôi.

@terminaterx300
Ko phải "lúc" mà cũng chẵng phải "lắc" đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAHA em khoái cái bác hana hentai này ghê vậy đó. Em nghĩ mua con máy tiền nhiều như thế , và tốn thêm 1 xíu gặp cao nhân hướng dẫn còn gì bằng. Em tin không chỉ 1 ngày mà sau này có khúc mắc bác hentai này cũng giúp đỡ hết á.


Xin lỗi bác gì đó, em sửa tên của bác trở nên nhạy cảm quá.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Con này mà die main là ôm luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

cái ông Fanuc này không hướng dẫnn được cho người ta mà cứ toàn hăm doạ không à , mà nè cái này ông có thể đổi qua fanuc được không ? nếu được cho chủ thớt cái báo giá luôn đi, biết đâu người ta có thêm phương án phòng bị.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Đổi qua thì cỡ nào cũng được, vấn đề là xiền thôi, toàn bộ điện fanuc main OTc trở lên, con này chắc mâm 3 tấc => spindle bèo cũng 11, chạy pc fanuc hoặc plc rời giá đều chát hết,
Mà em đâu dám dọa ai tại em ko biết nên em sợ chứ em mà biết là em chơi luôn

----------


## hanasimitai

> Con này mà die main là ôm luôn


Nếu hỏng main thì sửa bác ạ. Rẻ hơn nhiều so với thay.

----------


## CKD

Hồi em học CNC, cũng gặp con máy toàn tiếng nhật, chạy fanuc 6M.
Thuê ông thầy 10tr, ổng hứa là bao chạy (tức dạy tới lúc nào làm được việc mới thôi) lên cty kêu ngắn gọn có mấy câu hiệu lênh:
1 - Lấy vở ra ghi.. xong ổng nói & chỉ một lèo các nút kèm tính năng có trên C_Panel. Ổng nói tiếng việt không, em nghe chẵng hiểu mô tê gì. Cũng ráng mà vẽ & ghi để nhớ nút.
2 - Giảng 1 lèo MDI, nhớ được mỗi G0 & G1, M3 & M5.
3 - Vụ dao cộ thì đơn giản chỉ là tùy kinh nghiệm, phôi & dao.

Mọi thứ diễn ra chưa đầy 2h. Sau đó ổng phán.. cớ dùng thử đi, có gì alo cho ổng.

Sau đó em cũng dùng thử.. nhưng ngay trong chiều hôm đó lại có vấn đề.
- Không thao tác tốt được ở MDI cũng như chế độ Edit để viết lệnh.
- Chẵng biết truyền DNC thế nào  :Wink: 

Alo ổng bảo cty xa quá, hay ghé xưởng của ổng, ông cũng có máy.
- Thế là ghé ổng mời thêm ly cafe.. hỏi tí chút. Chưa đầy 30 phút ngồi cafe chuyện phím.

Kết quả là em chẵng nắm được gì hơn. Chỉ còn cách học từ thầy google cho xong, vì quá nhiều thứ mình chưa biết, quá nhiều thứ mình cần phải rỏ. Chứ tí chút chạy đi hỏi thì biết bao giờ mới giải quyết được việc?.
Tuy kết quả học tập trong 2 giờ 30 phút chẵng đủ để em làm việc gì. Nhưng nó cho em cái khởi đầu là biết được nhiều khái niệm về CNC mà trước đó chưa biết. Vì chưa biết nên cũng không biết phải Start từ đâu, cũng chẵng biết phải hỏi cụ gút thế nào để cụ ấy hiểu. *Kể ra 10tr cũng đáng ạ.*

----------

